# QC inspection



## chloe4356 (Oct 26, 2008)

I am thinking about moving to Calgary with my partner and 2 small children. My partner is hopiing to get a transfer through work. Failing that we were wondering if there are many QC inspection roles in the area, he works on Gas Turbines at the minute. 
Any advice appreciated]


----------

